# Does anybody watch the all star game



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

Does anyone really care about it


----------



## Psuedo (Jul 10, 2012)

What's that?


----------



## auldone (Jul 10, 2012)

Hell yeah I'm watchin it now! Its not like the NBA or NFL All Star/Pro games. They are actually playing and not half assing it! But if you like baseball, you don't care about the game, you watch it cause its baseball.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

yea that is true it is the best all star game bc it has something on the line but its such bad sport


----------



## smok3h (Jul 10, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> yea that is true it is the best all star game bc it has something on the line *but its such bad sport*


I'll pretend I didn't hear that last bit...


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

come on its americas past time but its past its time its all about the NFL


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

finally the NL is winning whats it been


----------



## auldone (Jul 10, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> finally the NL is winning whats it been


 Well if they win tonight, that will be 3 AS games the NL has won IN A ROW...


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

would it be i thought the streak ended this season after the nl wins


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

don't get me wrong but the mlb all star game is the best one of them all but it still sucks


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

had to watch workaholics over the game


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 11, 2012)

I just turned on the All-Star game to annoy my wife while I dabbled on the computer. I love baseball but i hate all-star games. It's just an exhibition game. (Yeah yeah, home field advantage for the playoffs, whatever)


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

yea exactly its a joke but its the only sport on right now


----------

